# للبيع / قلاب مرسيدس 3340 اكتروس موديل2003 رقم العرض26534



## الشاحنة الأولى (8 أبريل 2012)

مرحباً

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

قلاب مرسيدس 3340 اكتروس 

موديل 2003

رقم العرض : 26534

المسافه المقطوعه : 224,100 km

القوه : 400 حصان

جير بوكس : يدوي 

قود ديزل

اورو : 3

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

السعر في ميناء الشحن

289 ألف ريال سعودي 

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء

























​


----------

